

G1 becomes default GC in OpenJDK 9 - srinathsmn
http://hg.openjdk.java.net/jdk9/dev/hotspot/rev/d472d1331479

======
srinathsmn
More info about JEP @ [http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/hotspot-
dev/2015-June...](http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/hotspot-
dev/2015-June/019221.html)

